# Unbelievable



## heliman4141 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just saw some joker pay $174 and loose change PLUS shipping for .............get this: a Gold "plated" one ounce Credit Swiss fake bar......
Now how come when I sell stuff on Ebay people aren't falling over themselves to throw good money after bad Ill never know? :roll: 
I always seem to list when the cheapskates are lurking. :lol: 
Im stumped! Maybe Ill try on the full Moon next time I sell something. :mrgreen: 
Unbelievable.........for a fake bar with plating.
Dave


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 15, 2014)

I think some people are too lazy to read.... they see a picture and they want it so they click


----------



## Palladium (Jul 16, 2014)

That one ounce fake could be worth $1300 in the hands of the right con-man.


----------



## heliman4141 (Jul 16, 2014)

Palladium said:


> That one ounce fake could be worth $1300 in the hands of the right con-man.




I was thinking the same sinister thought.
Ill bet that is the plan, sell it off Ebay where it can't be tracked to some unsuspecting uninformed person under spot price, making them think its a real steal deal.
Not worth that price as a simple display object.
Makes one wonder..........

Dave


----------



## heliman4141 (Jul 16, 2014)

resabed01 said:


> I think some people are too lazy to read.... they see a picture and they want it so they click



There is always that on occasion too. 
Prob is if that is true the buyer is stuck because the add does state 2 times that its plated & not solid Gold, so Ebay buyer protection plan would not help as the add is stated proper.
Id LOVE to know the truth but it will stay a mystery.

Dave


----------



## heliman4141 (Jul 18, 2014)

Palladium said:


> That one ounce fake could be worth $1300 in the hands of the right con-man.




How about $950? Just yesterday saw what I know to be a fake sell for that amount, somebody is going to have a good cry when that is received & tested.
The serial numbers is what gives them away, they are huge & don't follow the raised stamped norms from pressing but are scribed on instead. 
Funny thing was this latest one was only a couple digits away from having the same exact numbers of a legit fake that sold in my original post, tho from a different 
seller. If he was legit he would have taken it to a jeweler & had it tested. Or filed it & tested it, even the slight damage a filing does would still make a 1 ounce bar 
worth almost as much as new. Im just in awe that anyone could be so un educated as to buy an obvious fake. This one also was listed as is & could be a fake, with a no return policy.
I wonder what Ebay would have to say? Where do you draw the line on criminal & just plain ignorant?
When I see this stuff since I buy & sell on rare occasion I save it & lateron I go back & read the sellers feedback,............... sometimes it gets very interesting.
I often wonder what it must be like to have more money then common sense............Interesting how simple wording can give one legal loopholes to hide within, I could never do this
my conscience wouldn't allow it, id have filed & acid tested it or melted it, a 999.9 1 ounce of real Gold would make a beautiful button with a pipe or an ugly button of obvious waste.

Dave


----------

